# Cavs vs. Heat (1/28/04)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Miami (19-26) at Cleveland (16-28)
4:00 pm PT, 7:00 pm ET

Preview

The Heat expect to have Wade return for tonight’s game. If he does return, the question will be whether or not his shot is off (he injured his wrist). The Cavaliers need to attack the glass and try to dominate the boards. This game pits two teams who are trying to make runs at the playoffs. It’s vital Cleveland wins tonight. 

*Notes*:

Tonight the Cavaliers will play their second game with LeBron back. Hopefully, he will shake off any rust and get back to his old self. The team is starting to gel and for the first time in a long while, the Cavaliers are talking about the playoffs. There is a new sense of pride now as in the past, the team played hard to avoid being embarassed and try to steal a win. Now Cleveland believes they can win everytime they step out on the court and want to make a push for the playoffs. Let’s hope they stay focused. Winning at home is not a problem. Since the trade, the Cavaliers have looked sharp at home. The new test will be winning on the road after this homestand ends after tonight’s game.

Projected _starters_:






































Key Reserves:

















*Carlos Boozer will miss tonight's game*


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Big game for LeBron predicted.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Another must win. This is a team the Cavs have to pass to get into the playoffs. Both teams are going to play hard tonight, I think. They both need this game. Cavs need it just a little more.

Lebron needs to bring it.

But so do his teammates. They need to maintain the level they've had with Lebron out.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

you can add Tony Battie to the key reserves


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Battie... it will be interesting. In his time off, Diop has been getting more time and for Battie's first game back, I reckon Diop may have greater priority getting minutes. But we'll see tonight what happens.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

heat look like their paying some good basketball as of late. Theyve beaten some good teams. I think they will challenge the cavs bigtime, if not even win this ball game.

Hopefully Lebron can show us some of his post game and get Eddie, odom or Caron into foul trouble. Eddie jones could cause some problems for Wagner just with his size and quickness. Im hoping they put someone else on Wags.

One let down is they have no one to guard big Z. Thats why hes such a valuable member of this team. With teams like the heat, who have many great forwards and guards, but no decent centers, big Z can really exploit them. Look for him to be agressive.

Im hoping the cavs win this one, but with boozer comming late, i predict heat 108, cavs 96.

i'd rather see it the other way around


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

I doubt either team reaches 100 points. The score is gonna be 91-87 Heat.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Halftime*

_Cavs_ - 48
Heat - 49

High Men:

_Cavs_ - Ilgauskas (14), James (12)
Heat - Wade (9), Jones (8)

The Cavaliers did well when they punished the Heat interior. For the second half, Coach Silas should demand the first few possessions go through the post. It was strange seeing Cleveland go away from what was working so well. The second half should be more all out. Parts of the game were fast, then would slow to a crawl. Silas must tell his team an inconsistent game flow is not ideal because it it easy to zone out of such games. James looks good and Big Z is playing well to boot. Cleveland usually picks things up in the second half, so let's go Cavs!


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

hahah cool Z is killin them. 100 is very reachable, 49 at the half. i guess 108 is askin bit too much. LOL

i predicted the game to have little to no defense. Good stuff cavs they are right there. Hopefully they can close it out in the late 3rd or early 4th.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm surprised that Kedrick isn't getting any run... this is the sort of game I'd think he'd be getting minutes. He's one of, if not the, best perimeter defenders. See if he can slow down Wade, since nobody else has!

Clev needs to be more patient and work the ball into Z, at least til they start doubling Z everytime.

Also, we are very lucky that we didn't loose LeBron for the season when Odom fell backwards against LeBron's knee. If LeBron was less sturdy, that could've been seriously ugly.

Wagner needs to pass some when he has broken down his man. The weakside defenders have to help out, leaving that Cav open.

This game is such an indicator of how important Boozer is to our intensity and rebounding. He makes a big difference not being here (and it is ok if he isn't... even for the whole game, even if we lose. Some things are more important IMO. But him not being here is very evident.)


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

what happened to Boozer, is he injured? Miami plays good defense and the Cavs don't. Thats why the heat will win with a point total under 100. It'll be close because Brian Grant isn't playing, so Z will get a lot of easy shots.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> what happened to Boozer, is he injured? Miami plays good defense and the Cavs don't. Thats why the heat will win with a point total under 100. It'll be close because Brian Grant isn't playing, so Z will get a lot of easy shots.


um im taking a wild guess here, but didnt a grandparent of his pass away? so he must be at a funeral or something im guessing. 

Man withoug boozer, were gettin out rebounded 22-15. We thrive on our 2nd chance opportunities, untill we get our outside stroke goin down.

Wagner has 3 fouls, damn. We really need his scoring.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

man i dont like lebron at 2guard, is he playing really passively or somethig? Hit the boards lebron thats why Silas put u there!!!!

Also why not try battie at the 4 spot while playing zone. Miami's shootes arent that great, as long as we cover jones.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

I think Dwyane Wade is better than James. But Lebron gets all the attention. The ROY award is gonna come down to Carmelo, Wade and James. Its gonna help if Wade's team makes the playoffs and James' Cavs dont.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

man we're getting killed out there, without boozer. is he playing today?


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

GAMEOVER. The Heat have got this game in the bag!


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Brian Grant is more valuable to the Miami Heat than Carlos Boozer is for the Cavs. The cavs still have Ilgauskas, Diop and Battie as their big men. The heat only have Haslem who is 6'8'' i think. These two teams are gonna play in some big games in the future tho.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

its only a 9 pt game..its not over yet


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

they are only 9 points up in the 4th. Hot teams usually go cold in the 4th. Bloody wagner what are u doing, get ur head on straight wags!!!!

turnover and foul in 30 seconds! ark. Just shoot dont pass keep shooting foo!

Boy cavs games can get soooo fustrating. And james Get ur head outta ur ***!!!! And play some god damn defense and rebound!!!!


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

sik wagner hit one!! finally after a drought. comone hopefully we can get hot from here. Come on big Z please dont lose it in the post pass out pass out!

dammit! hold on to rebounds guys!!


YES!!!!! 3 point game folks!! we're still in it.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

1 point game!!!! james is heating up just at the right time too!.... yes.... come on cavs u can do it!!

:gopray:

YES YEES YES 3 point lead to the cavs!!!!!!!


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

This is a great game. I think i jumped the gun too early with the gameover thing.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> This is a great game. I think i jumped the gun too early with the gameover thing.


:yes: yes u did  

Man the quality of bball games as of late have been faantastic! Especially the dallas/seattle, orl/cav, port/wash game all were awsome.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

gees tight situation, under two minutes left, one point lead, who do we give the ball too?

dump it into zeek? or let lebron do his thing? or wags for a 3?

All of them are shooting shakily from free throw line. yikes. im scared.:uhoh:


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! lebron with a offensive foul!! nooo man we needed to get that 3 point padding for the last possession. damn.

if they get the lead now i say dump it to zeek for the chance to hit at least 1 free throw.

what the hell, why replace wags with mcinis!! and williams is playing great, newble probably isnt warm enough to play good Defense. oh man. i feel a miami score commin this possession.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

oh my lord. Newble let the game winner go. omg. 

30 seconds left we need to score. i think we just lost.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

HOLLI ****IN BAJESUS HOLI ****!!!!!!! THATS MY BOY!!!!!!! YES YES YES YES OHHHH BABY WHATTA GAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!


WAGS HITS THE GAME WINNER WITH 7 SECONDS LEFT!!!!!! U ARE A GOD WAGNER!!!!


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

(PS. do i get the award for most posts without a reply? )

LOL


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

to conclude, this is a totally different team with Dajuan, simply put the guy is special, hes a winner. One of those guys whos simply cluth.

ive said it before he has that iverson magic, not game or skill wise. but the ability to hit those big shots when it counts. Watta game. What a player, and wat a heck of a team!!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Boxscore

_Cavs_ - 94
Heat - 93

High Men:

_Cavs_ - Ilgauskas (30), James (27) 
Heat - Jones (16), Wade (15)

Yet another Cavaliers thriller! These games will make you bite your nails and have your blood pressure sky rocket. But hey, that makes for great drama and great games.

When James realized his outside shot was a little off, he took it to the hole with fury. I have one word to desribe some of LeBron's driving lay-ups and dunks: *courageous*. Big Z dominated the middle like he should and the Cavaliers played with more spirit down the stretch.

And yes, great shot Dajuan! That little floater/finger roll seems to be his signature shot. Go little man, go!

Great game all-around. The Heat played to win. My hat's off to Miami.


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

The Cavs are for real. LeBron didnt even have one of his better games and we still closed it out. Wags hit a key shot. Neble the block. Z shot well in one of his few really good games


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

Um.. SkipToMyLou.... wrong. And your "homerism's" are lame in here. Yeah, and if Clev makes the playoffs and Miami doesn't, do you still say Wade should get ROY? Wade is excellant, no doubt, but if you had the #1 pick, are you saying you'd take Wade over LeBron?

Getting onto the important thing- the game- that was a very rough game. There were a lot of both red and white jerseys on the floor all game. What happened to Odom? He should've dominated as much as Z did on the other end.

And again, we are a completely different team without Carlos. 

Good home win for us, we are +.500 for Jan. We don't play Miami til April... almost the final games of the season when we play a back-to-back home and home series.... that could be for a playoff position, or hopefully for playoff POSITIONING.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

ahhh games like this make me so relieved :yes: so glad we won that one. I honestly thought we wouldnt there for a second.

i started posting on the heat board on this game too hahahaha.

just to tease em


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> I think Dwyane Wade is better than James. But Lebron gets all the attention. The ROY award is gonna come down to Carmelo, Wade and James. Its gonna help if Wade's team makes the playoffs and James' Cavs dont.


1. The Cavs look like they are heading to the playoffs.
2. You're a little biased being that you list your location as Miami.
3. No. No. and No. Lebron is considerably better than Wade, who is also good.

Wade is in the mix with Bosh, and Hinrich in terms of who is going to get third place for ROY.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

This is not the same old Cavs. For some reason folks keep assuming that the Cavs are a gimme win and that just isn't the way it is anymore. I'd feel alot better if they played the entire 48 minutes instead of getting a lead and letting these teams back into the game but as long as they keep winning I guess its alright.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

oh yea. and BIG WIN for the Cavs.

Before this win they were 2 1/2 games out of the playoff spot.
Got Miami, Philly, and New York to get by for the spot right now. But I think Boston, Toronto, and New Orleans are coming back into the pack.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

Hey, I think that was our 17th win... which ties our win total from ALL of last year! Thanks Miami!


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

3 plays....

#1- Z's spin move off the right wing with the finishing slam

#2- LeBron's pass fake which suckered Mahlik Allen, and then James taking it strong to the rim for the posterize dunk in Odom's face with the foul

#3- I just watch a couple replays of Wade's final shot, he wasn't fouled, he stubbed his foot against Ollie's foot just as he caught the pass and was moving towards the basket. Tough for a visiting team to get that call on the road.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Anybody who doesn't think that the Cavs are a different team without Boozer doesn't watch them play. He is the teams primary rebounder. He can reliably hit that 15-18 ft jumper after the defenders rotate to get Z or LeBron. He is probably the Cavs MVP so far this season.


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

> think Dwyane Wade is better than James. But Lebron gets all the attention. The ROY award is gonna come down to Carmelo, Wade and James. Its gonna help if Wade's team makes the playoffs and James' Cavs dont.


go to NBA.com and look at every cavs game highlight, realizing they leave out a ton of LeBron's most impressive plays. 

people watch a game, and they think a player is like that every game. it is a habbit most people have here. you have to learn that players change game to game. I would watch LeBron in the beginning of the year like vs Portland, be like "where's the Sacremento LeBron?" But LeBron has so many other good games and unique plays. Like the national TV Laker game wasnt that good, but LeBron is allowed to have 16 point game every once in awhile. He is allowed to adjust from an injury. Then you watch the, say..., Portland game, and he's the best player in the league. Wade is great, but he can only get third in ROY. LeBron will win because the stupid W-L crap is going away. Melo for some reason doesnt have any people the criticize him. No one ever attacks bad games. They just assume Melo is steady. So he's a lock at two. I think Wade is good for thrid though.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The OUTLAW</b>!
> Anybody who doesn't think that the Cavs are a different team without Boozer doesn't watch them play. He is the teams primary rebounder. He can reliably hit that 15-18 ft jumper after the defenders rotate to get Z or LeBron. He is probably the Cavs MVP so far this season.


Same thing with Grant we really needed him.
If Grant would have been in the lineup then Big Z would have had much more didfficult shots.
Malik allen cant play defense but Grant can.


Top Rookiesin order)
Lebron
Melo
Wade

i think all of them are a lock to be the top 3 rookies.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The OUTLAW</b>!
> This is not the same old Cavs. For some reason folks keep assuming that the Cavs are a gimme win and that just isn't the way it is anymore. I'd feel alot better if they played the entire 48 minutes instead of getting a lead and letting these teams back into the game but as long as they keep winning I guess its alright.


latey we have been giving a lead and thencomming on stron in the late 3rd and 4th. i think we play well like that. and games are more exciting!


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

I really like the team that the Cavs are becoming... and I'm glad to see how well Wagner is playing. He's that other dynamic scorer that can make things happen. And he seems to fit the chemistry of the team well.

You know what is the greatest thing about these Cavs... it's the youth of their core players. James, Boozer, and Wagner are all very young players who have many years ahead of them to improve. Diop and Kedrick Brown can come along for the ride too if they keep working and playing hard... the future looks really bright for this team. They have a lot of the right elements. In other words, it's only a matter of time before they're a serious contender.

If I imagine a Cavs team in four or five years led by James and Boozer, with Wagner scoring off the bench and Diop shutting down the middle (hopefully staying out of foul trouble), I see a very competitive team.


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

Great effort by both teams. I don't care WHO wins R.O.Y . the fact is that both of the rookies that we saw in the game tonight are excellent.

I like how strong Z played. I know that Miami was without Grant, but in the past Z still would have played soft down low no matter who was in the game. I think Silas has lit a fire under his behind and improved his game. And the 2-man game with Z and McIness was starting to look pretty tight at times. Hope thay keep growing together as a team.

Juan and Bron will be all stars in the future.. and of course, BOOZ


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Oh my, Z wasnt benched in 4th quarter!!!  

What the hell happened... Did God inserted brains to Silas head or was the assistant runing the team?


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Cavs are now 1 and 6 when Boozer doesn't play.


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

> Cavs are now 1 and 6 when Boozer doesn't play.


but, the 0-6 was a different team


----------

